# Ian Purvis



## George Porteous (Jul 19, 2015)

On behalf of a few members, including myself, does anyone know the career history of Capt. Ian Purvis? He was master of the Mobil Endurance in 1974 and came from Merseyside.


----------



## JXBURNS (Apr 10, 2009)

I sailed with Ian on the MOBIL FALCON in 1980. He left Mobil not long afterwards following a contretemps with an person from the office. Not sure where he went then. Believe he lived in Stockport and always said he had something to do with a nightclub business.

John


----------



## Ian Lawson (Apr 30, 2017)

Ian Purvis, what a great shipmate. I remember Ian when he was Mate of the Mobil Astral in 71/72. Cy Thomas or Jimmy James was the 'old man'. I always thought he was from Southport. Whatever he is doing, he will be a success, that's for sure.


----------



## Ian Lawson (Apr 30, 2017)

Another couple of Mobil mate's just come to mind was a Dougie Trottman and George Cram. All around the same time as Ian.


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

This the same chap?

http://www.merchant-navy.net/forum/welcome-please-say-hello-/27625-david-lycett.html

geoff


----------



## P.Arnold (Apr 11, 2013)

Yes.
I remember Ian as Being from Merseyside and his early years as ametuer boxer and having served time on the Liverpool tugs
Rachel, is Dave Lycett's daughter.
Ian Purvis was Master at the time David was 2nd mate.
George Porteous was Mate.
I was R/O
We were on lightering from Mobil VLCCs in Gulf Mexico and Mississippi ports

Regards


----------



## JXBURNS (Apr 10, 2009)

George Cram was with Mobil for a few years more as Master on the North Sea MATCO vessels and other assignments.

Dougie Trottman was on one of the Loch Striven laid up vessels for a while but then think he left not long after.

The person who would know is probably Ian (Chuff) McKenzie who I saw at the annual Mobil Shipping reunion in London two weeks ago.


----------



## Ian Lawson (Apr 30, 2017)

Another just came to mind was Spencer-Smith, 2/Off and his wife Marianne. Also an engineer Richard Coles, 3/Eng and wife Anne.


----------



## JXBURNS (Apr 10, 2009)

Just found online that Ian Purvis sadly died in August 2017 strangely just after this thread was started.


----------

